# Sunday madness



## schleylures (Jan 28, 2009)

This Sunday prior to The Football game there will be a pictorial for those weak stomach people that do not like coons or possums. Organized by Harrel Poole and supporting staff, Schleylures,Muddyfoots,Dpoole,Lillpoole,Choctawlb,Axle93.
 With a supporting staff like this one, we are open for suggestions of how to get the most out of  work force. 
 The supporting staff has been drafted and do not know what the project at hand is at this time. 

Suggection 
1 Keep Muddyfoots out of cooler
2 do not let Dpoole give any orders
3 Keep Hpoole out of cooler
4 Take Axle93's cell phone where he can not text
5 Do not let Ken Purdy tell us how it use to be done
6 Only use lilpoole from the neck down


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 28, 2009)

sounds like you have a good plan to start ...

just take some pix for us ....


----------



## dpoole (Jan 28, 2009)

This sound dangerous!!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 28, 2009)

dpoole said:


> This sound dangerous!!!!!



True. I think I'll refrain from playing..


----------



## choctawlb (Jan 28, 2009)

Muddy,
You can't renege, you're gonna be knee deep in it.
Ken


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 28, 2009)

choctawlb said:


> Muddy,
> You can't renege, you're gonna be knee deep in it.
> Ken



I just need to know what we're gonna be knee deep in...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2009)

Lookin` at this from a professional point of view, it is obvious to me that ya`ll need a supervisor. One that knows what he is doin`....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 28, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Lookin` at this from a professional point of view, it is obvious to me that ya`ll need a supervisor. One that knows what he is doin`....



You just invited yourself...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2009)

Me bein` a supervisor, is like goin` to the goat pen for wool. My only experience as a boss, is settin` in the shade, or by the fire, dependin` on the time of year, and pointin` out stuff, and hollerin`.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 28, 2009)

So what time you gonna be here?


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 28, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Me bein` a supervisor, is like goin` to the goat pen for wool. My only experience as a boss, is settin` in the shade, or by the fire, dependin` on the time of year, and pointin` out stuff, and hollerin`.



sounds to me like you have all the experience needed ....

I need to move south , y'all have way too much fun that I am missing out on ....


----------



## dutchman (Jan 28, 2009)

Sounds like a serious goat ropin' to me...


----------



## dpoole (Jan 28, 2009)

Is PETER going to be in charge ???????????????????????????


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 28, 2009)

dpoole said:


> Is PETER going to be in charge ???????????????????????????



No, and I can't think of any, in said crowd, that need to be..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2009)

This oughter git good...


----------



## schleylures (Jan 28, 2009)

allright nic thanks for the help. Ya'll know as much as I do All I did was post what daddy wanted me too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2009)

schleylures said:


> allright nic thanks for the help. Ya'll know as much as I do All I did was post what daddy wanted me too.




I don`t know about that. You sound purty guilty to me. Least, that`s what "somebody" said.


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 28, 2009)

shoot then we all are guilty by association ....


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 28, 2009)

Sounds like the makins of a great story.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2009)

This could become historic..


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Jan 28, 2009)

do ya'll have a medic on standby?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2009)

sawyerrt10 said:


> do ya'll have a medic on standby?




I can sew up cuts, and amputate, if needed. Everything else, we just pour alchohol, or kerosene,  on it.


----------



## schleylures (Jan 28, 2009)

Got some more imformation. Pops says it will take us a couple of hours if this helps out any.


----------



## schleylures (Jan 28, 2009)

Forecast good for Sunday sunny temperture 60 degress.


----------



## dpoole (Jan 28, 2009)

Somes of us aint agread to participate yet


----------



## choctawlb (Jan 28, 2009)

You can't not participate, you've been drafted.  For what I don't know, but we've been drafted. All I know is it ain't illegal.
Ken


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 28, 2009)

choctawlb said:


> You can't not participate, you've been drafted.  For what I don't know, but we've been drafted. All I know is it ain't illegal.Ken



Dang it...

The only information we got this afternoon was a visual of "some" of the tools required. Nothing else.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2009)

Now this looks like it might be fun. I claim the bush hook!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 28, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Now this looks like it might be fun. I claim the bush hook!!



I'm claimin' one gambrel stick...


----------



## dpoole (Jan 29, 2009)

Nick do you have some stuff with sharp edges  that i can borrow for self defense ??


----------



## dutchman (Jan 29, 2009)

The "leading up to" might be better than the actual event, but I doubt it!


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 29, 2009)

dpoole said:


> Nick do you have some stuff with sharp edges  that i can borrow for self defense ??



I'd just run Donnie .....


----------



## schleylures (Jan 29, 2009)

have you ever seen him try to run. Somewhere between his brain and feet the message disapears. It is hillarious, he wouldhave a better chance getting away crawling.


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 29, 2009)

schleylures said:


> have you ever seen him try to run. Somewhere between his brain and feet the message disapears. It is hillarious, he wouldhave a better chance getting away crawling.


----------



## dpoole (Jan 29, 2009)

Pete is right i cant run, that is why i requested sharp objects from nick. If properly armed I can take a stand !!!


----------



## schleylures (Jan 29, 2009)

Pops gave another clue. People use to do this at this time of year. It did not help me any how about ya'll.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2009)

schleylures said:


> Pops gave another clue. People use to do this at this time of year. It did not help me any how about ya'll.



Oh Heavens, I know what your Pops is talking about!!!
Do we win a prize or a front row seat if we guess correctly?!!?


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 29, 2009)

Kebo said:


> Oh Heavens, I know what your Pops is talking about!!!
> Do we win a prize or a front row seat if we guess correctly?!!?



question is do you want a front row seat .....

slaughtering hogs can get cha just a wee bit dirty ....

but eatin' pork and cracklin' cornbread would make it all worthwhile ....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 29, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> question is do you want a front row seat .....
> 
> slaughtering hogs can get cha just a wee bit dirty ....
> 
> but eatin' pork and cracklin' cornbread would make it all worthwhile ....



I can think of a much easier way to kill a hog.

I don't think that's it..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> question is do you want a front row seat .....
> 
> slaughtering hogs can get cha just a wee bit dirty ....
> 
> *but eatin' pork and cracklin' cornbread would make it all worthwhile* ....



You got that right!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2009)

Muddyfoots said:


> I can think of a much easier way to kill a hog.
> 
> I don't think that's it..



Well dang!   
Guess I'll have to just wait & see what clues are dropped next!


----------



## dpoole (Jan 29, 2009)

Wendell where are the pictures of the coon skins?


----------



## dpoole (Jan 29, 2009)

I dont know why Harrel and Pete cant get the work done before Sunday as neither is working !!


----------



## dpoole (Jan 29, 2009)

Are we going to find a sassafras tree cut it down dig up the roots boil em and make SASSAFRAS TEA ?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2009)

dpoole said:


> Are we going to find a sassafras tree cut it down dig up the roots boil em and make SASSAFRAS TEA ?



Is this the only (main) time of year it used to be done??


----------



## dutchman (Jan 29, 2009)

It seems that this thread is approaching the realm of the unreal...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 29, 2009)

dpoole said:


> Nick do you have some stuff with sharp edges  that i can borrow for self defense ??



Give me 5 minutes, and I`ll have you armed like the Wrath Of Abraham. All I ask is that the blood be wiped off before you return them.


----------



## schleylures (Feb 1, 2009)

Ha ya'll about dinner time at daddy's house come on now.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 1, 2009)

No reports yet? Anybody heard anything? Or anybody down that way been listening to the emergency frequencies on their scanner?


----------



## dpoole (Feb 1, 2009)

schley lures has pictures. Only saw human blood once !!!!


----------



## schleylures (Feb 1, 2009)

check out sassafras tea


----------

